# Mini drops connection using Moca adaptor



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

I apologize if this has been covered elsewhere. 

I installed a Mini a few weeks ago and after a frustrating setup experience using a Moca adaptor on the Mini it has worked fine. (Regardless of the fact that its functionality is not what I was expecting.) It's connected to a Roamio Plus. (Previously I had a TiVo Premier connected to the network using the same Moca adaptor. It worked flawlessly.) Yesterday the Mini starting dropping its network connection for long periods intermittently. I tried all the usual fixes, restarting the Mini, PC and network modem, etc., but none fixed the problem permanently. I tried changing the network connection settings but kept running into the same errors I was getting on the initial install. (Mainly a message saying that to use Moca the ethernet should be disconnected from the TiVo box.) I also tried setting a static IP address but wasn't sure what to enter for the other parameters needed (DNS, Gateway, etc. as those numbers were in a different format than what I see when I check network status.) I finally disconnected the Moca adaptor and went with straight ethernet and it seems to be okay now. Are there any tricks to using a Moca adaptor with the Mini? Also note that I installed a new 4 in 1 network printer a few days ago so maybe it's causing the problem? I did have another network printer connected before I began using the new one which was laser printing only, no fax capability.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Dumb question, but why are you using a Moca adapter? Mini and Roamio Plus have Moca built in.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

I was actually wondering that myself!


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

I guess I don't really need a Moca adaptor for the Mini. Not the first dumb thing I've done this week!


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Well, after disconnecting the Moca adaptor the Mini worked for about 6 hours.  It is now just connected with a coax cable and network settings says it is using a Moca connection. The only way I can get it to connect is to unplug my printer which I just tried. What is strange about that, though, is that the printer is connected via ethernet cable to the cable modem/router and is not on the Wi-Fi network. All other devices on network (phone, iPad, Roamio) are connecting as was the printer when it was in use. Maybe the problem arises when I use the printer? Or a channel assignment issue with the cable modem?

Help please.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Check your router for a duplicate IP on that printer.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

I checked the IP on the printer and the Mini and they are different. (Since my last post I used the printer again to scan and copy and the Mini didn't crash.)
Possibly the last time I obtained IP automatically on the Mini it changed it so there was no conflict. We'll see how long it stays connected this time.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jimcarver said:


> I checked the IP on the printer and the Mini and they are different. (Since my last post I used the printer again to scan and copy and the Mini didn't crash.)
> Possibly the last time I obtained IP automatically on the Mini it changed it so there was no conflict. We'll see how long it stays connected this time.


Hi,
Some folks recommend setting fixed/static IP addresses on their Tivos to help avoid conflicts/problems.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks. I mentioned in a previous post that at one time I tried to do that but wasn't sure what numbers to use as the input format was different than what is shown when you check network settings on the TiVo. eg. 10.0.0.x versus 192.168.100.x for the IP address. I will research how to do this if the need arises but for now the Mini is still working.


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

jimcarver said:


> Thanks. I mentioned in a previous post that at one time I tried to do that but wasn't sure what numbers to use as the input format was different than what is shown when you check network settings on the TiVo. eg. 10.0.0.x versus 192.168.100.x for the IP address. I will research how to do this if the need arises but for now the Mini is still working.


Your home network is almost always 192.168.xxx.xxx unless you have done something overt.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah, it is, but how about MAC ID, DNS, etc.? I can't remember all that needs to be entered besides IP and I'm not going in there again until I have to.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

The Mini crashed again and no matter what I do I can't get it to reconnect. I became so frustrated that I disconnected it and connected the Premier again from the same cable (ethernet) connection in that room. It wouldn't t connect to wifi network either. I get stuck in an infinite loop when choosing connection type (ethernet) and get a message that I must be connected to the internet. I can't exit setup without restarting the box by unplugging it. I finally gave up and connected using a G adaptor, I have no internet access though. I get the old Tivo Central menu but I can watch show and see the Roamio box so I can transfer shows if I want. Possibly this is all a Comcast problem so I'm going to try connecting a Comcast box and see what happens and/or connecting the Mini to the same TV where the Roamio is connected (different input source) and see what happens. This may all be futile but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jimcarver said:


> The Mini crashed again and no matter what I do I can't get it to reconnect. I became so frustrated that I disconnected it and connected the Premier again from the same cable (ethernet) connection in that room. It wouldn't t connect to wifi network either. I get stuck in an infinite loop when choosing connection type (ethernet) and get a message that I must be connected to the internet. I can't exit setup without restarting the box by unplugging it. I finally gave up and connected using a G adaptor, I have no internet access though. I get the old Tivo Central menu but I can watch show and see the Roamio box so I can transfer shows if I want. Possibly this is all a Comcast problem so I'm going to try connecting a Comcast box and see what happens and/or connecting the Mini to the same TV where the Roamio is connected (different input source) and see what happens. This may all be futile but I don't know what else to do.


Hi again,
There are 2 ways to set a static or fixed, sometimes called "reserved" IP, since all the numbers needed on the Tivo side is difficult for you. Try setting this on your router, most have a list of current devices somewhere in the settings and where it is likely easier to accomplish this task. If you are unsure how to do this, try just googling "how to set static IP's on a XXX brand, model #abc, and I am pretty sure you will get the help you need. Frankly, I think it is better to use the router then the device, but either usually works.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks again. Actually I'm in the process of doing that right now. I was finally able to get to the router's web page using 10.0.0.1 because 192.168.1.1 wouldn't load yesterday. It looks like there may be too many devices on the network because I thought I saw there were up to 12 available but the device list shows more than that. Some are old devices no longer in use. Will let you know.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Still no luck. The Mini will not recognize an internet connection so trying to assign a static IP is pointless I think. I forgot to mention before that I am now trying to connect the Mini using the same ethernet cable that the Roamio is using (I'm using a splitter.) The Roamio is still working and the Premier is also although it's using a G adaptor and has no internet access either. I tried using all unused IP addresses on the router but no luck with any but since the Mini can't see the internet that is probably a futile effort also. I guess it's come down to the dreaded calls to Tivo and Comcast so I can get the usual canned answers.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Talked to Comcast - Cable Modem is working fine.

Talked to TiVo - they say I need to replace the coax splitter going to the Roamio and the cable modem with a 2Ghz splitter because they see a weak Moca signal for the Roamio. Might also have to replace the splitter for the two cable coax connections in the house.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Tivo seems to have had the right solution. After replacing the coax splitter the Mini is now connected! Who'd a thunk it! The only strange thing that happened was that after the new splitter was connected the remote wouldn't work on the Premier but it does after I replaced the Premier with the Mini.

Hopefully the Mini will stay connected.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

For some reason your reply about using a switch instead of a splitter isn't showing up here. (I got your reply via email.) Anyway, I don't think that would work as the splitter goes to the Roamio and the cable modem so they need to be connected at the same time. Also, the new 2Ghz splitter seems to be doing the trick and the Mini is very fast connecting to internet apps (Netflix, Vudu, Amazon Prime, YouTube) and streaming videos.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I deleted the post when I saw that you were actually talking about a coax splitter, not an ethernet one as your post said. Ethernet splitters are rare and only work in very special cases, and even then, not very well. You apparently don't have one. So never mind.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

That was in reference to when I connected the Mini to the same TV as the Roamio and was ambiguous. It was actually a 2nd coax splitter so I could still use the Roamio while working with the Mini. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

